# Wie ist Ihr Eindruck von Half-Life 2?



## Administrator (16. November 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. November 2004)

Etwas weniger Linearität wäre nicht schlecht gewesen für ein 96% Spiel.


----------



## stryder (16. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 16.11.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas weniger Linearität wäre nicht schlecht gewesen für ein 96% Spiel.


Meine Meinung   .

MfG


----------



## DarthTobi (16. November 2004)

stryder am 16.11.2004 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 16.11.2004 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grafikblender


----------



## SoH (16. November 2004)

Das Spiel ist vollkommen in Ordnung und von Anfang an atemberaubend...

...aber das komplette Gegenteil ist der Installationsaufwand. Wie schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt, habe ich ein Netzwerk über einen Proxy eingerichtet, auch mein primärer Spielrechner läuft darüber. Natürlich dachte ich mir, schließt du halt "kurz" diesen Rechner ans Inet selbst an, installierst und registrierst das Zeug und begnügst dich dann mit dem Offline Modus. 

Pustekuchen. 3 Stunden lang wurde mein Desktop von der "Account-Registrierung" Nachricht geziert, nachdem ich mich durch mehrere HL² Foren gewühlt habe, bin ich fündig geworden und habe die Taskmanagerlösung entdeckt (Diese Idee hatte ich natürlich selbst, doch nach dem großen Installationsaufwand habe ich mich nicht getraut, dieses selbst auszuprobieren). Danach folgte eine weitere nervenaufreibende Installation (Waren die 45 Minuten von DVD nicht genug? Was hab ich nun eigentlich alles auf meinem Rechner? ^^) und schließlich konnte ich "endlich" HL² spielen. 

Dank meiner Kabelverlegungsaktion sieht es hier zwar nun aus, als wäre ein Strider in mein Zimmer gefallen, aber dafür kann ich dieses Spiel genießen. Somit ist das alles durchaus ein ´zweischneidiges Schwert, für knapp 50 Euro darf ich auch ein bisschen mehr als ein sehr gutes Spiel erwarten. Wo wir schon dabei sind, die Hülle + Inhalt sind durchaus bescheiden. Bald sind wir wohl in den Zeiten, wo eine Version mit Handbuch als "Gold-Edition" verkauft wird. o.O

Weiterhin finde ich, dass diese Kundenärgerung durchaus zum Raubkopieren (und es wird sicherlich in ferner Zukunft HL² Kopien im Internet geben) und Cracken anregt. 

Achja, auf der Hülle stand ja "Internetanschluss" benötigt, oder? Der Begriff ist ja Definitionssache, aber Internet ist doch durch Proxy gegeben. So gesehen hält sich Valve/Vivendi/wer auch immer den Mist eingebrockt hat nicht an die Systemanforderungen, schließlich funktioniert es nur, wenn man auch einen "reinen" Anschluss hat (oder natürlich einen Router).

Das wars auch schon..City 17 erwartet mich ^^

Gruß
SoH


----------



## Flory77 (16. November 2004)

Hallo,
also bin begeistert von dem Spiel. Eine hohe Wertung hat es definitiv verdient. 
Die hohe Installationszeit, die viele hier bemängeln, betrug bei mir 20min. Nervig, aber sind ja auch immerhing 4,5GB!  Bisschen ärgerlich waren die Verzögerungen von Steam (30min auf Freischaltung gewartet). Aber alles in Allem hat es bei mir ja dann doch geklappt. Besonders jetzt das Level mit dem Boot (was ich gerade so eben  beendet habe) gefiel mir super. Wie als wäre ich im Film. Klasse Action.

Ein Kritikpunkt vielleicht noch, dass recht häufig zwischen drin "Daten werden geladen" kommt. Das stört natürlich. Ich meine das wäre in Fcry nicht so stark gewesen. Die Grafik ist umwerfend, das Wasser einfach nur genial. Und dann kultige Elemente aus Teil 1 eingebaut, herrlich. Hab jetzt eben den Mann mit dem schwarzen Jacket mal wieder in der Ferne verschwinden sehen. Bin ich hinterher gerannt da war er schon weg :hrhr: - kennen wir das nicht? 

Ich bin unglaublich gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## theunderdog (17. November 2004)

Hmmm, ich bin jetzt am Anfang vom Boot-Level und bis jetzt noch nicht so super überzeugt. 
Nach ca. 4 Stunden Installation (Steam sei Dank) war der anfägliche (ohne Waffen) renn einfach blind weg Level schon etwas ernüchternd.
Abwechslungsreichtum der Levels? Enge Gassen weichen engen Kanälen. Lustige brennende Fässer fallen alle paar Meter vom Himmel. Da wo die Kanäle nach oben offen sind kann man regelmäßig mit Feinden rechnen (besonders wenn explosive Fässer rumstehen). 
Das Spiel ist bis jetzt sehr linear aufgebaut, fast wie Doom, nur mit Steinen statt Konsolen als Wände.
Billige Tricks wie "Gegner die sich einem in den Rücken beamen" hat man nicht nötig? Naja, einige Monster kommen aus dem Boden und andere Typen seilen sich aus "unbekannten Höhen" ab. Schenkt sich im Ergebnis nicht viel. 
Action ist aber schon drin. Die Rätsel sind bis jetzt auch nicht sonderlich schwer und der Schwierigkeitsgrad beschert einem auf  "Mittel" einen durchaus frustfreien Spielablauf.
Die Story (gehe durch die Kanäle zum Unterschlupf) ist bis jetzt auch noch nicht so richtig sensationell, kann aber noch werden. 
Der größte Kritikpunkt bleibt für mich der viel zu lineare Levelaufbau (zumindest bis jetzt).


----------



## YGraft (17. November 2004)

[  das einzige, was von Half-Life 2 zu sehen ist, ist die Mitteilung von etwas, das sich STEAM nennt, das die Verbindung nicht herzustellen sei und das Half-Life 2 nicht freigegeben wird...na toll, demnächst werden ich an der Kasse vom Softwareladen mitteilen, das meine Cashdownload auch noch etwas auf sich warten läßt, aber ich das Spiel schon mal mitnehme


----------



## S-Rafael (19. November 2004)

Oh my God das ist ein göttliches spiel in dem ich meine 16 Stunden verbraucht habe um es duer zu zocken... man kann dieses spiel nicht in wortrn beschreiben nur es selbst duerspielen! In manchen levels gibt es auf dem Normalen schwierigkeits grad keine Munition, dann ist logisches denken gefragt. Der letzte Level hat es in sich.... (Bitte alle die  HL noch nicht duergespielt haben diesen text unten nicht zu lesen)

In dr letzen Mission nach den man den riesigen teleporter zerstÖrt hat sieht es so aus ob es woll noch einen 3 TEIL von HL geben wird
gott sei dank dem Entwicklern des Half-Life´s Spiels...


----------



## Tricky123 (19. November 2004)

Mir fehlt die Option: "Das Spiel interessiert mich nicht"


----------



## cs_stupid (19. November 2004)

Tricky123 am 19.11.2004 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt die Option: "Das Spiel interessiert mich nicht"



 die option gibt es auch...indem man einfach Threads mit HL² im Titel meidet   

Zum Thema HL² kann ich nur sagen :     
Grafik recht ansehnlich, geniale Performance finde ich besser als Far Cry was vll. schöner aussieht aber bei frameraten <50fps für ne schwammige maus sorgt die ihresgleichen sucht...
Allerdings ist es wirklich etwas linear aber das stört mich eigentlich nicht und ich kann die ganze Kritik an Steam nicht verstehen, finde das echt top...man hat schnell seine updates- kann wie man gerade lustig ist die Sprache umstellen und funktionieren tut es bei mir zumindest 1a. Wenn man allerdings keine Flatrate hat isses natürlich nen bissl problematisch, aber davon bin ich zum glück nicht betroffen


----------



## spider_fx (19. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 16.11.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas weniger Linearität wäre nicht schlecht gewesen für ein 96% Spiel.



schliesse ich mich an. aber ansonsten: top-spiel!


----------



## newester (20. November 2004)

Gut ist das Game auf jeden Fall, nette Ideen hat es auch und die Physik ist bisher einzigartig.


Aber:

-es fehlt die "Freiheit" (im vgl. zu Far Cry) im Spiel, es gibt nur einen festgelegten Weg.

-es kommt zu oft vor das Gegner/Monster wie durch einen unsichtbaren Schalter ausgelöst erscheinen (genau wie bei Doom 3), selbst hinter einem erscheinen Gegner wie "Phönix aus der Asche" (erst recht wie Doom 3).

-somit kann man sich eher selten Anschleichen oder Gegner von Weiten erledigen, was mich schon gewaltig stört. Klar wenn, die Gegner auch erst dann erscheinen, wenn man sich zum jeweiligen Platz begibt bzw. mittendrin ist. (Ist bei Far Cry völlig anders, die Gegner befinden längst am Zielort, egal in welcher Nähe man ist, man kann sie sogar schon von Weiten hören)

-es ergibt sich also kein taktisches Vorgehen beim Erledigen der Gegner, abgesehen von den Spielereien mit der Gravity Gun, aber es ist trotzdem die selbe Art der Konfrontation, nämlich "direkt und frontal".

-Die Grafik ist Anfangs zwar recht eindrucksvoll, verliert aber im Spielfortschritt teils stark an Qualität. In Landschafts-Außenarealen (z.B. Buggy-Level) kann man die Grafik als recht erbärmlich bezeichnen. (Ich kann mich in Far Cry nicht an abschnittweise "so schlechte Garfik" erinnern) 

-Die Waffen bzw. Waffenzusammenstellung kann man nicht richtig als gelungen bezeichnen, auf Distanz z. B. trifft man lediglich (ausgenommen der 10 spärlichen Schüsse mit der Armbrust) mit der sehr schwachen Startwaffe (1. Pistole). Mit den Gewehren ist es nahezu unmöglich Gegner auf echter Distanz zu erledigen, zu ungenau arbeiten diese. 

-es gibt nervige Level, trotz den massigen Physik-Spielerei (oder gerade deswegen!?), bei denen man froh ist wenn man sie endlich hinter sich hat.  Manche sind, wenn man ehrlich ist, doch recht linear und teilweise eintönig. Auch wenn im Vorfeld das Gegenteil behauptet wurde, sind manche oder viele Sachen im Spiel vorhersehbar.     


Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass einige Kritikpunkte die man bei Doom 3 anbrachte, hier ebenfalls zutreffen, jedoch wurden/werden diese mehr oder weniger praktisch totgeschwiegen. Es zeigt sich nicht nur bei genauerem betrachten sondern wie ich meine, schon während dem normalen Spielen, das bei HL2 nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt.


----------



## houserei (20. November 2004)

hl2 ist nach doom3 das shooter highlight des jahres.
mir gefällt es bis jetzt (hab grad die geile tour mit dem
propellerboot hinter mir) totaaal gut. ehrlich gesagt hat
mir das gamen lange keinen spaß mehr gemacht, aber
hl2 hat mir wieder das gefühl im bauch gegeben. 

ich freue mich wenn heute um 2 der hammer fällt und ich
zuhause weiterzocken kann.


----------



## Razor128 (20. November 2004)

Ich finde HL2 (bis jetzt) eine Spur besser als Doom3. Den Kritikpunkt das bei Doom3 die Gegner hinter einem Erscheinen versteh ich net (Wozu hat man schliesslich gute 5.1 Boxen  ). Bei Doom3 find ich noch das Grusel-Gefühl/Schockmomente nicht besser gemacht sein könnten. Aber in HL2 habens die Brennenden Zombies auch in sich! Die Level sind zwar in beiden Spielen linear, aber sie wirken "Durchdacht" womit sie nicht mehr linear scheinen.
HL2 hat mich wegen der Charektere mehr überzeugt! Sie sind einfach athemberaubend "echt"!


----------



## firewalker2k (20. November 2004)

Razor128 am 20.11.2004 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Kritikpunkt das bei Doom3 die Gegner hinter einem Erscheinen versteh ich net (Wozu hat man schliesslich gute 5.1 Boxen  ).



Mh, ich hab das in Doom 3 schon erlebt, dass ich in so ner Ecke geschaut hab, war kein Monster.. Laufe weiter, kommt von hinten ein Monster.. Nirgends ein Loch in der Wand, wo es herkommen könnte.. Und die Monster können sich net beamen


----------



## darkfighter (20. November 2004)

S-Rafael am 19.11.2004 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh my God das ist ein göttliches spiel in dem ich meine 16 Stunden verbraucht habe um es duer zu zocken... man kann dieses spiel nicht in wortrn beschreiben nur es selbst duerspielen!



Ich bin voll deiner Meinung.

Beim Kauf hatte ich erhebliche Zweifel, da ich in Hinsicht Ego-Shooter doch etwas von FarCry und Doom3 enttäuscht wurde. Es sind zwar auch recht gute Spiele, aber irgendwie fehlt das "Feeling". Und bei Half-Life 1 waren die Alien-Welt-Levels eine Katastrophe...

Dann war ich nahezu dran, den Kauf zu bereuen -  augrund "STEAM" (!!!). Es hat mich drei Stunden gekostet, das Spiel freizuschalten, und der Offlinemodus war erst am nächsten Tag (Mittwoch) freizuschalten (bin zunächst das Problem umgangen, in dem ich STEAM online startete, und dies dann offen offline nutzte).

Aber im Rückblick (habs - wie sicherlich auch viele andere - schon durch) hat Half-Life 2 wirklich den Titel "Bester Ego-Shooter aller Zeiten" verdient.
Abwechslungreich
Schön actionlastig
Düster
Geile Grafik- und Physik-Engine (insbesondere auf NPCs bezogen)
Gute Story
Und das Wichtigste: Das "Feeling", die Atmosphäre.

Wer es nicht gespielt hat bzw. spielt ist selber Schuld, und sollte sich dann aber auch kein Urteil drüber erlauben.


----------



## Solon25 (21. November 2004)

cs_stupid am 19.11.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Tricky123 am 19.11.2004 22:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber eine öffentliche Umfrage. Wollen die sich jetzt an dem *(noch) nicht* per Würfel ausrechnen, wieviele potenzielle Käufer in den bisher ~46% stecken? Es hätte zur Auswhl stehen müssen:

Ich habe es noch nicht (ohne die Klammer)

Ich werde es nicht kaufen

Gruss Solon


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. November 2004)

also ich ahbe von Half Life 2 etwas mehr erwartet

1. ist es viel zu kurz wenn man mal an die lange entwickluckszeit denkt
2.die ladezeiten des menüs sind viel zu lang udn dieses hintergrund viedeo in spielegrafik das isch auch noch je nach spielstand oder zufall ändert
wer braut das und dafür 2 min oder mehr warten was soll das valve !

3. die ladezeiten alle ( 5 - 15 min) von mehr als geschätzten 30s das kann man doch auch anders machen siehe gta san andreas and halo 2

4. die registrierung online ist doch etwas übertriben ein pw reicht doch ist schon nervig genug da das pw meistens mit so einer komischen schrift geschriben ist

5. 96 % sind zuviel ich würe für Far Cry 94% geben und für Half Life 2 auch nur 94% oder sogar 93% und güt Doom 3 weniger als 90%.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (22. November 2004)

dieses spiel ist eindeutig den hype nicht wert gewesen.

die stroy viel zu linear und die dx9 effekte aus den videos hab ich  ebenso wie die versprochene ki vergeblich gesucht.
alles in allem sicherlich kein schlechtes spiel, aber sicherlich keine 96% wert.
nach dem doom3-test 
hatte ich ehrlichgesagt auch nichts anderes von pcg erwartet als eine viel zu übertriebene wertung.

und der satzt "dieses spiel braucht keine wertung, dieses spiel braucht ein denkmal" hätte besser und zweideutiger nicht formuliert werden können.

also pcg, macht weiter so


----------



## Stargazer (22. November 2004)

newester am 20.11.2004 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut ist das Game auf jeden Fall, nette Ideen hat es auch und die Physik ist bisher einzigartig.
> 
> 
> Aber:
> ...



Ich schließe mich dir vollkommen an !Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen....

Bis auf KI-Aussetzer: z.B.:
Combine Soldat guckt sich ne Wand an, und ich kann im von hinten auf die Schulter klopfen und im einen Headshot verpassen. Er wehrt sich auch nicht !


----------



## t-r-w (29. November 2004)

Das Spiel ist ganz in Ordnung, aber nervend war die Onlineanmeldung!

Das die Hersteller zwar versuchen (bisher immer sinnlos) ihre Spiele vor
Raubkopierer zu schützen kann ich ja nachvollziehen. Aber bringen wird es ihnen wohl nie etwas.

Alternativ sollten diese mal darüber nachdenken ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre das viele Geld für den Kopierschutz zu sparen und die Spiele dafür günstiger
zu verkaufen. Ich bin mir Sicher, dass viele der Raubkopierer ehr ein Spiel für 
30,- € kaufen würden, anstatt für 50,- €  es nicht zu tun und es sich zu brennen.

Aber Vernunft ist im Unternehmen wie in der Politik eine Ausnahmeerscheinung!


----------



## jokaba (29. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 16.11.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also nach so riesigen Ankündigungen, hätte das Spiel besser sein müssen,extrem langatmig am Anfang, wenig Abwechslung und die Grafik ist  schon fast peinlich. Siehe Wasser, Die Brandungen hätten auch aus den 90iger stammen können. Einige Blickfänger sind gut gemacht, aber wenn man sich umschaut,  fallen mir einige Spiele  aus der Vergangenheit ein, die besseres geleistet haben. Half Life 2 kann vielleicht noch mit Max Payne 2 mithalten. Von der Grafik wohlgemerkt, von der Story ohnehin nicht.


----------



## Minihul (4. Dezember 2004)

t-r-w am 29.11.2004 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist ganz in Ordnung, aber nervend war die Onlineanmeldung!



Ja der Meinung bin ich auch. Da kauft man sich das Game auf DVD, und dann lädt der noch ewig aus dem Internet Dinge herunter bis man endlich gamblen kann.
Zum Spiel:
Die Story hat mich anfangs enttäuscht, als man noch enge Gassen durchläuft. Mit der Zeit steigert sie sich allerdings. Die Phasen mit Alex oder anderen Mitkämpfern lockern gut auf und bringen überhaupt wenn die Musik einsetzt Atmosphäre mit sich. Dennoch hätte ich mir nach all den Vorankündigungen weniger Linearität, weniger Scripts und etwas mehr Handlungsspielraum erwartet. Die Grafik ist hervorragend. Megaenttäuschend ist jedoch das Ende. Das einem nach 5 Jahren Entwicklungszeit nichts besseres einfällt. Ich hab schon das Far Cry Ende als mager empfunden, aber bei HL² ist ja fast gar nichts vorhanden.
Trotzdem: Der Weg ist das Ziel. Soll heißen: Das Game macht Spaß, und steht im Mittelpunkt, nicht so sehr das Ende.


----------



## heimer61 (20. Dezember 2004)

irgendwie könnte das spiel ne längere zeit dauern bis man es durchgezockt hat...

irgendwie hab ich für doom3 länger gebraucht...
aber evtl kam mir doom3 auch länger vor weil es nicht so abwechslungsreich war...

naja.... vielleicht kommen ja bald n paar singleplayer mods raus...

aber bis dahin kommt ja auch noch das doom3 addon...
und x-ilse für far cry gibts auch bald...


bis dahin muss men of valor herhalten *g*


----------



## Sphare (1. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 16.11.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel wierklich eine Sensation geworden, doch ich hätte mir etwas mehr Spielzeit gewünscht. Ich persönlich war mit dem Spiel nach einer Woche (jeden Tag ca. 1-2 Std. Spielzeit) durch, da hätte sich Valve für die 6 Jahre die sie für das Spiel hatten, etwas mehr überlegen können.
Aber im guten und ganzen:  
Sphare


----------

